# Evidence of your relationship with your spouse



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I got an email from Case Officer and she asked this question and I am confused what she actually want? Just Information/Document? :noidea:

P.S. I have already attached my Marriage Registration Certificate along with Wedding Pics.

Evidence of your relationship with your spouse

* Please provide evidence of your relationship prior to your marriage in Jan 2015.

Evidence of your relationship with your spouse

The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:

● are validly married under Australian law;

● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all others;

● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and

● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Has your Partner applied for 309/100 visa??

Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Basically they need to see that you both have a genuine & continuing relationship. Wedding pics/certificate are just part of evidence but does not reflect your relationship. So you need to provide evidence in 4 broad categories: Financial, Household, Social Context, Mutual Commitment.

Girl Aussie


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Has your Partner applied for 309/100 visa??
> 
> Girl Aussie


No I applied for 189 VISA and she is added to my application as accompanying dependent.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sounds like they want further confirmation of your relationship to ensure you haven't simply married to give someone a visa (because there are people who do this).

I'd browse through some of the partner threads looking for ideas of evidence you can provide. As GirlAussie said, try to cover the 4 broad categories.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh ok, you can provide evidence covering 4 aspects I mentioned earlier. 

Like: Joint Bank Account, Joint rental lease agreement, invitation/letter addressed both of you & show same address, any joint traveling, if you guys are temporarily separate then skype chat/email anything that can prove that you both are regularly in touch. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



atifmasood said:


> No I applied for 189 VISA and she is added to my application as accompanying dependent.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for an 189 visa with my Spouse as my dependent. I have spoken to an migration agent and she asked me to provide similar documents as suggested by Girl Aussie.

I am going to be submitting are Marriage certificate, wedding photos from 3 locations, our rental agreement for the past 1 and half year and other communication from the rental agents, photographs of us with friends and relatives in the recent months, our recent travel itineraries/e-tickets, our joint health insurance details, and our mobile/electricity bills (on different names but same address). We are also going to submit a statement of how we met and what led us to get married and our future plans.

Unfortunately, we do not have a joint bank account or even a common savings account for us. Do you guys know what I can submit for the financial aspect of the relationship? Is there any other way to show financial sharing, although we do buy stuff for the house from different accounts quite often.

Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

atifmasood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got an email from Case Officer and she asked this question and I am confused what she actually want? Just Information/Document? :noidea:
> 
> ...


Hi Atif, 
Could you please share if you were able to get the visa approved and what other documents did you end up submitting to the case office?
Thankyou


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

Hi Harisredy,
I got my visa approved just one week after this post. You are providing a lot to prove your genuine and ongoing relationship. You just need to prove your on going relationship. At my time, I just wrote 2 letters (like affidavit) one from myside and one from my wife explaining our past relationship and our future life plans. Secondly I attached my call history n chats from last 6 months as we were recently married and I was in Australia while she was back in home country.

So you dont need to worry a lot, if you have attached marriage certificate, affidavit letters for your ongoing relationship and rental history that should be more than enough.

Please donot hesitate to contact me if you need any other information. 

Regards,

Atif


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

atifmasood said:


> Hi Harisredy,
> I got my visa approved just one week after this post. You are providing a lot to prove your genuine and ongoing relationship. You just need to prove your on going relationship. At my time, I just wrote 2 letters (like affidavit) one from myside and one from my wife explaining our past relationship and our future life plans. Secondly I attached my call history n chats from last 6 months as we were recently married and I was in Australia while she was back in home country.
> 
> So you dont need to worry a lot, if you have attached marriage certificate, affidavit letters for your ongoing relationship and rental history that should be more than enough.
> ...


Looks like it took so long for you to get the grant.
What is your timeline by the way?


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

atifmasood said:


> Hi Harisredy,
> I got my visa approved just one week after this post. You are providing a lot to prove your genuine and ongoing relationship. You just need to prove your on going relationship. At my time, I just wrote 2 letters (like affidavit) one from myside and one from my wife explaining our past relationship and our future life plans. Secondly I attached my call history n chats from last 6 months as we were recently married and I was in Australia while she was back in home country.
> 
> So you dont need to worry a lot, if you have attached marriage certificate, affidavit letters for your ongoing relationship and rental history that should be more than enough.
> ...


Hi Atif,
That a little reassuring. My agent keeps stressing that i have to show joint account for financials and sadly we cannot as we don't have one  Hopefully we will go alright.
Thanks for your reply btw. 
Cheers.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Atif, 
Would you be able to share a basic skeleton for the affidavit letter? It will give me an idea of what information to gather for it.

Thank you.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

harisredy said:


> Hi Atif,
> That a little reassuring. My agent keeps stressing that i have to show joint account for financials and sadly we cannot as we don't have one  Hopefully we will go alright.
> Thanks for your reply btw.
> Cheers.


Hi atif, 

Please show us the sample letter of affidavit as I have been requested the same proof. Please share with me asap 

Thanks 

Zak


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Has your Partner applied for 309/100 visa??
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi,
I am filling my state sponsorship application for Victoria and came across this question.

"Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?"

I read earlier that someones application was rejected as they said yes to this question. 

As I have my sister studying in NSW, this has me worried that my application will be rejected if I say yes. What should I do? Should I say yes for that question or should I say no?

Please suggest what i should do so that the SS will be approved?

Thank you.


----------



## karan.khosla88 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Evidence to relationship with spouse*

Hi All,

I am from India and have got invite for Permanent Residency Visa-189 on 22-Jan-2016. My marriage was planned on 24-Feb-2016 so I decided to wait till I get married and include my spouse name in my final Visa application as she will be moving along with me to Australia.

I therefore, applied for Visa on 17-Mar-2016 after I got my Marriage registered and have uploaded the marriage certificate received from the authority. Now, the CO assigned has asked to provide “Evidence of your relationship with spouse” in my wife’s section along with Form-80.

To summarize, my relationship was quite old (approx. 9 years when we got married) and we both are from same city and even same suburb but we don’t have any financial evidence to prove the same because in India people usually don’t share financial liabilities till the time they get married and are living together.
However, we do have following with us but I am not sure if the CO will be convinced with all these details:

1) Call records from both of us (but only for last one year as Service provider doesn’t provide details before that).
2) Chat history and email’s (but they are not whole sole in English, part of them is in English)
3) Pictures of the honeymoon trip and itinerary along with boarding pass.
4) Pictures from our marriage and other function on which approx. 300 people were invited.
5) Invitation card of our engagement ceremony held on 04-Oct-2014 and pictures of the same.
6) Pictures of friends marriage we attended last year in Feb-2015.
7) Pictures from couple of trips we went together (in Apr-2013 and Jan-2014)
8) Voter Identification Card Issued for both of us listing our current address.
9) Also, Statutory declaration from my parents and friends can be provided who can state that our relationship is true and old enough ( but I am not sure about the exact format of the same)
10) Also, I just got her name added to my running saving account as a Joint holder but that’s recent one so not sure if it would convincing.

Now, I have an ambiguity about whether this information will be enough for CO to get convinced that our relationship is true, old on ongoing. Also, I am not sure how this information should be presented to the CO and in what format. Whether the pics should be notarized ? What should be the format of the statutory declaration?

Kindly share your thoughts to clear my doubts.

Thanks in advance,
Karan


----------



## karan.khosla88 (Sep 18, 2014)

Could anyone please shed some light here?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

karan.khosla88 said:


> Could anyone please shed some light here?


I too received email from CO requesting to provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse........


----------



## eagerlywaiting (Aug 5, 2016)

atifmasood said:


> Hi Harisredy,
> I got my visa approved just one week after this post. You are providing a lot to prove your genuine and ongoing relationship. You just need to prove your on going relationship. At my time, I just wrote 2 letters (like affidavit) one from myside and one from my wife explaining our past relationship and our future life plans. Secondly I attached my call history n chats from last 6 months as we were recently married and I was in Australia while she was back in home country.
> 
> So you dont need to worry a lot, if you have attached marriage certificate, affidavit letters for your ongoing relationship and rental history that should be more than enough.
> ...




Hi Atif,

I am also in the same situation as yours. I have been married recently and launched the Application with my wife as dependent and she is in India while I am in AUS. I do not have any evidence of relation like joint bank statement or utility expenses etc(I only have marriage certificate, wedding pictures). Could you please share the Template which you used to prepare Affidavit.

I am really confused to show the Evidence now.

Thanks & Regards
Eagerly waiting for your reply!!!


----------



## eagerlywaiting (Aug 5, 2016)

Could someone please shed some light here. I am really in a confused state


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess this because you are onshore and your wife is offshore applicant right ?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

eagerlywaiting said:


> Could someone please shed some light here. I am really in a confused state


the CO may ask u in case he doubts about your relationship, if you are recently married while your wife is offshore ... just u need to prove ur relationship is genuine and continuing ... u may add some photos together, your chat history, call history, etc ... just to prove that 

all the best


----------



## caushik (Sep 7, 2013)

I am travelling to Australia next month and I am in the process of collecting documents to process partner visa for my wife.
I have few questions on the same and it would be really great if you can answer

1. We are applying for 309/100 Visa, should I apply after I travel to Australia or I can submit the application before travel?
2.Proof that your relationship is genuine and continuing: Should the statement be given together by both of us or it should be individual statements?which is better?
3.Should the statement in written format or statutory? what is the format for both?
4. when should we do the medicals?
5.We are married for seven years now should we fill in Form 888 and Form 80?

Sorry for asking asking too many questions


----------



## caushik (Sep 7, 2013)

caushik said:


> I am travelling to Australia next month and I am in the process of collecting documents to process partner visa for my wife.
> I have few questions on the same and it would be really great if you can answer
> 
> 1. We are applying for 309/100 Visa, should I apply after I travel to Australia or I can submit the application before travel?
> ...


Can someone please reply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

caushik said:


> I am travelling to Australia next month and I am in the process of collecting documents to process partner visa for my wife.
> I have few questions on the same and it would be really great if you can answer
> 
> 1. We are applying for 309/100 Visa, should I apply after I travel to Australia or I can submit the application before travel?
> ...


As nobody has answered it, let me venture 

1. Your wife cannot be in Australia when the application is lodged or when the decision is made. I presume you can be anywhere, as you are not the applicant, but do recheck 

2. The proof required that relationship is genuine is not limited to a simple statement jointly or singly.
You have to give a wide range of evidence
I am listing some which I gave with my 189 application.

Wedding card
Wedding and engagement photos
Air travel tickets and hotel bills of having stayed together during holidays
Joint bank accounts
Joints property documents
Joint rental agreements
Joint utility bills
Joint mortgage or loans
Independent neighbour statements certifying that you both are living together
Nominee in each other life policies etc.
Photos of you together over the years with both your families
In case you have been away from each other, then social media chat proofs like Whatsapp, Facebook Skype to prove that you kept in touch with EAch Other 

You can add or remove as per your circumstances 

4. Better to wait for the CO to ask to do the medicals

5. No idea about the forms. I presume Form 80 and 1221 would be required, so fill those and keep handy to avoid delay as they are quite lengthy and time consuming to fill


Cheers


----------



## caushik (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have filed 190 visa and now I am getting married on 6th May within 15 days. I have requested CO that I will be getting married so he has aksed these additional documents Other requirements - Adding an additional applicant after lodgement form 1436, Marriage certificate, evidence of relationship with spouse. Can someone guide me on Additional applicant payment details in form 1436 on how to pay and how much to pay as they have asked to send the form by post. So where do i get the payment link and what is the amount to pay. I am in India and my spouse is also working in India whom I am adding in form 1436 as an addition. Also, currently there is no mention of PCC and health checkup so would it be not done ?

Regards,
Manisha


----------



## Shaily_Sydney (Jun 28, 2018)

*Affidavit*



atifmasood said:


> Hi Harisredy,
> I got my visa approved just one week after this post. You are providing a lot to prove your genuine and ongoing relationship. You just need to prove your on going relationship. At my time, I just wrote 2 letters (like affidavit) one from myside and one from my wife explaining our past relationship and our future life plans. Secondly I attached my call history n chats from last 6 months as we were recently married and I was in Australia while she was back in home country.
> 
> So you dont need to worry a lot, if you have attached marriage certificate, affidavit letters for your ongoing relationship and rental history that should be more than enough.
> ...


HI Atif will you be able to share the affidavit with me to get a basic Idea on how an affidavit should look like? Does it needs to be notarised ? I am in a situation where I had to leave her in India after 10 days of marriage so as of now I dont have enough evidence to show for the financial and household aspect. I called immigration and they asked me to submit something called cover letter which I guess is similar to Affidavit. Hence it would be helpful if I had a look at it.


----------

